# Game #70 (3/22): Sacramento Kings @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Sacramento Kings (33-33) @ Los Angeles Lakers (35-34)​ 

Date: Wednesday, March 22nd
Time: 7:30 pm



Starters​ 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">M. Bibby</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Martin</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Artest</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Thomas</td><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Brad Miller", "Miller");</script>B. Miller</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *21*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *18.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PG *9.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15.1*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.395*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *34.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *6.1*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.338*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Reserves​ 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Abdur-Rahim</td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Wells </td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Hart</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Williamson</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.8*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.8*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 


Upcoming Games
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->
March 24th - vs.







- FSN

March 26th - vs.







- FSN

March 30th - vs.







- TNT

March 31st - @







- ESPN

April 2nd - vs.







- FSN

Kings @ Lakers (-1.5) Bet Here​


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I think we all know how huge this game is.. Be best to not start Cook or play him if the Lakers wanna win..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Games at 6:30.....Im going to this 1 Wooo hoo!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I think we all know how huge this game is..


everytime we say its a huge game, we lose...so this time ill counter act and say this game is meaningless.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll double your counter and say we get blown out in this meaningless game. 

Seriously though, this is a very winnable game but it will all depend again on the play of Lamar and Kwame and more importantly our subpar defense.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe vs. Ron Part III

I'm pumped up for this matchup! :woot:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Perhaps Kobe can limit his contested 25 footers with more than 10 seconds on the shotclock to three this game, unless he makes all three. No matter how much kobe wants to take it to Ron, he has to give the ball up to Lamar if Kevin Martin is going guard him.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

A must win.
We can win this one if we play perfectly.

But this is gonna be a hard matchup and is going to go down the wire I believe.

In that case, Lakers has got to find a way to finish the game down the wire otherwise, I think they are going to lose this one.

Kobe is going to torch Artest this game I believe. But are the Lakers going to win this? I hope so, and we shall see tomorrow.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Counter triple time! I say we let the Kings score 150 points then Kobe can get twist his ankle and Odom can hurt his shoulder.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

deveangeorge said:


> Counter triple time! I say we let the Kings score 150 points then Kobe can get twist his ankle and Odom can hurt his shoulder.


Now im really scared


GO LAKESHOW!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: BREAK A LEG!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Silk D said:


> Perhaps Kobe can limit his contested 25 footers with more than 10 seconds on the shotclock to three this game, unless he makes all three. No matter how much kobe wants to take it to Ron, he has to give the ball up to Lamar if Kevin Martin is going guard him.


OK, but let's not act like Ron Artest owns Kobe Bryant.

Kobe had 36pts, 10assts and 6rbs the first time these two teams missed, and would've had 40+ in Sacramento if the refs weren't giving him the shaft for the past month.

About Lamar and Kevin Martin...it's hard to disagree there. Lamar has to score 20+ tonight.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sacramento Kings is not a good road team so far.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Win.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

we're gonna lose.

as long as we get beat the hornets and get the 8th seed i'm happy.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The Lakers got this game for sure!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

HUGE game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> The Lakers got this game for sure!


 
Did somebody ever start that Anti-jinxer club?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> OK, but let's not act like Ron Artest owns Kobe Bryant.


By no means. It's obvious when kobe has something to prove though (i.e. against T-mac, Ray Allen, etc.) and I just don't want him to get caught up in it if lamar has a VERY favorable match-up and he is facing one of the top defenders in the league. Kobe NEEDS to bring the fight to Artest, just not EVERY time he touches the ball, and not by jacking up contested 3-pointers. I love what he did to T-Mac in Houston, and what he did to Artest the first time they played. Basically he took scoring opportunities when they were there, but he didn't force the issue. We need him to do that tonight, and we need a big game from Lamar. 

In LA? LAL-98
SAc-92


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Since Mihm got injured, here are my expressions on the players' game during that time period.

*Kobe:* :curse: "@#$%ing refs!!!"

*Smush:*  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: "Alright. Who keeps pushing my On-Off button?"

*Odom:* :basket: "In case you didn't here...can somebody say, Buckets!!!"

*Brown:*:greatjob: "Maybe it's time I got a thumbs up for once. I stopped Duncan, I stopped Garnett, scored in double figures...uh, Mihm. Please don't come back!"
^
*Mihm:* :frown:  "How does it feel to be me, Kwame!"

*Walton: * "Kobe, you missed both shots so that means you lost both games...now get off my case."

*George:*  "Man, I'm injured for five games and I'm already replaced by Walton. How Does It Feel To Be Me, Walton!!!"

*Bynum:  *"Is it me or is it true that the more Kwame gets better I'm getter worse. I'm sorry Captain."

*Ronny:* :banana:"BEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME! BEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!! Oh wait, we lost....(sigh)...Oh well..BEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!!!!"

*Jackson: *:baseball: :football: :hockey: "What sport am I playing now?"

*Wafer: :uhoh: *"I hope the Laker management haven't seen my NBDL games."

*Phil: :angel: *"Man we're losing...not my fault. It's Marc Cuban's. Oh and, Sasha! You suck!"

*Sasha:    *"Stop yelling at me, coach....(sobbing)"


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The One said:


> Since Mihm got injured, here are my expressions on the players' game during that time period.
> 
> *Kobe:* :curse: "@#$%ing refs!!!"
> 
> ...


lmao i like it

*George:*  "Man, I'm injured for five games and I'm already replaced by Walton. How Does It Feel To Be Me, Walton!!!"

how does it feel like to be kobe's *****? lol

hahaha poor georgie


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

The One said:


> Since Mihm got injured, here are my expressions on the players' game during that time period.
> 
> *Kobe:* :curse: "@#$%ing refs!!!"
> 
> ...


that is teh sickness.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

To be continued..

*Cook:* "I'm only worth :twocents: ?"


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Uh wow.. Phil wants the team to finish 11-2 :jawdrop:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Uh wow.. Phil wants the team to finish 11-2 :jawdrop:


perhaps he was just being sarcastic...

reverse psychology MUAHAHA


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol...11-2...Has Lamar been giving Phil some of that weed?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Smush hit a 3 from Kobe to start the game. Martin can't answer at the other end.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

darn it, i thought it was on ESPN but the nuggets vs spurs is on. it says ESPN on their web. dang!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

20-9 Lakers, Kobe with 4 points, 2-2 FG, 3 steals, 3 assists and 3 rebounds.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Great first quarter...lets keep it up!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

crazy defense

keep it up


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

smush parker with 4 assists? holy what is going on here


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Great game so far for the Lakers... 44-25 with 3:49 left in the 2nd


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe 3PT at the buzzer.. thank the lord.. 

Lakers up by 13.. 

53-40.. 

Almost pissed the lead away..

Wont be surprised if they do in the 3rd.. but i hope not..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm at a friend's with no NBA ticket, so Yahoo Sports it is. Anybody want to give a few player ratings? How did Kwame manage 9 FT attempts?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kobe 3PT at the buzzer.. thank the lord..
> 
> Lakers up by 13..
> 
> ...



yo B34C... wanna donate some UCash?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm at a friend's with no NBA ticket, so Yahoo Sports it is. Anybody want to give a few player ratings? How did Kwame manage 9 FT attempts?


Cook: 
Odom  :clap:
Kwame :allhail:
Kobe :clap: :clap: :clap:
Smush: :clap:
Walton:  :clap:
Sasha:  :clap:
Bynum: 
Jackson: 
George:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Okay start of the 3rd quarter...lets not have a 2nd half break down!!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

63-50.
Kings slowly coming back.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kwame - 17 pts, 9 boards, 6-9 fgs
Kobe - 22 pts on 13 shots!
Lamar - 9/7/5/3 steals

71-55 with 1:38 left in the 3rd.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Kwame is ballin. Why can't he do this every game.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

spiraling said:


> Kwame is ballin. Why can't he do this every game.


Because hes not consistent


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Luke Walton technical foul


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Technical foul on Kenny Thomas


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Just so everyone knows.... B34C is the freggin man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Steez said:


> Just so everyone knows.... B34C is the freggin man!!!!!!!!!!


Now can you give me back some of it? didnt mean to give ya all of mine :rofl:

So umm how they gonna blow this baby? :laugh:

Edit - Aight thanks Steez.. if I didnt have to give out what I am gonna, I personally wouldnt have cared and gave you all I had :clap:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Dominating game from Kwame. 17pts 10 boards 3 assts 1 stl 1 blk no TO :clap: 



Time to lose this game Lakers!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

12 pt lead... Kobe is on the bench and the Lakers are starting to lose that effort... Sacto is taking over now... dammit!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bwafuhahahaing ha.. 10 pt game.. LO charge.. Here we go guys!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame to the rescue.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Hoho. someone tell me that is Kwame i used to know?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Whew.. Kwame is a beast tonight.. easily the man out there.. not Kobe.. KWAME.. LODOM with a big 3 to put em up 13..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom for three! Way to kill that mini-run.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow that is our KB!! LOL Go GO KB! Sorry Kobe, it is not you :biggrin:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Go Sacramento GO!!!! :banana:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

That was an obvious shooting foul... wtf
Offensive foul on Kobe... 81-72 with 3 40 left


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

id never though id say bring back kwame... NOW


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Another O Foul on Kobe....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

God damn.. what are these guys doing? :sigh:

GET KWAME BACK IN THERE (never thought I'd say that either!)


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Can someone confirm, If Artest is being guarded by Kobe? He is having a tough night 7-17 fg and 7 TO.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Play some ****ing defense for Christs' sake...

Wow...Smush got robbed on that foul...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Goodness.. thank you Kobe..right in front of the Kings bench.. :clap:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

7pts lead, Go LAkers


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

OMG did anyone just see that????
Ron Artest just picked up a chair and threw it in the stands!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol the refs have been a little brutal down the stretch here too.. doesnt matter though!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Kwame with a great game, 21pts 12rebs 

Big win for the Lakers


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Yea baby! Lakers pulled it through like i predicted!

Kwame Brown player of the game with a double double season high 21 points


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Huge W for us, thanx to our man KB! Go Lakers! But i really dont want the 7th seed.. but playoff first.. Go Lakersssssss


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I really how at the end Kobe went up to Kwame... hugged him ....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Steez said:


> OMG did anyone just see that????
> Ron Artest just picked up a chair and threw it in the stands!


 I guess this was a joke?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I guess this was a joke?


yea


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Lakers 87 - Kings 80

Cook: :curse: - Hey dude, there's a playoff push? Where are you? AHHH
Odom: :clap: :clap: - Good all around game tonight
Brown: :allhail: - The flippin man tonight!
Smush: :clap: - Solid, nothin special!
Kobe: :rock: - Closed it out when the Kings came back!
Luke: uke: :clap: - Puke Walton indeed but had some nice boards when the Lakers needed em.
Devean:  - Solid defense I thought.. 
JJ: :nah: - If he could knock down his shots one of these days..
Sasha: :clap: - Just for getting under Bibby's skin in the 4th
Andrew: :uhoh: - Nice block but you can see the youngness in him..
Phil: :clap: :thinking: :whofarted: :whoknows: :cheers: - Got the team to play some defense finally..


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

GOOD GAME FOR KWAME! 


BRIAN34COOK, so are u going to be brave enough to change your sn to KWAME54BROWN now? hahahahaha :banana:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

OK Kwame haters, come out of the closet. Without Kwame's production tonight, we would've been sitting on 8th spot.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

i really think we can defeat SA Spurs in the first round..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> OK Kwame haters, come out of the closet. Without Kwame's production tonight, we would've been sitting on 8th spot.


 I have been one of his toughest critics. Kwame did nothing to prove his haters wrong tonight. They have harped on his inconsistency and unwillingness to bring some sort of game night in and night out. He played one hell of a game tonight. If he learns to contribute positively every night like Mihm did this season and Lamar is starting to show, I will change my stance on Kwame.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Why can't Kwame at least score 12 points every night? Is it really so hard to convert layups off of Kobe, Odom, or Smush penetration? Well yeah, it is, his hands still suck. But great game anyway. Bring that energy every freaking night dude.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> GOOD GAME FOR KWAME!
> 
> 
> BRIAN34COOK, so are u going to be brave enough to change your sn to KWAME54BROWN now? hahahahaha :banana:


Umm no.. I didnt agree to that.. but my thread still is intact.. remind me though if he can do it to what I see as consistently til the end of the season.. (so far he is!)


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> JJ: :nah: - If he could knock down his shots one of these days..


Man, I get nervous when he's on the floor the same way I got nervous last year when Sasha was on the floor. No wonder he was available.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

EHL said:


> Why can't Kwame at least score 12 points every night? Is it really so hard to convert layups off of Kobe, Odom, or Smush penetration? Well yeah, it is, his hands still suck. But great game anyway. Bring that energy every freaking night dude.


Screw the points. I'm just happy that he has been rebounding and playing with energy consistently. When he does that his offense comes to him.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The One said:


> Screw the points. I'm just happy that he has been rebounding and playing with energy consistently. When he does that his offense comes to him.


We could use the points, if he can get us at least avg 12ppg for the whole season, that would be nice. But you're right defense is what we need more of from this guy.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The magic number is now 14.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> The magic number is now 14.


14? I'm I missing something?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Silk D said:


> 14? I'm I missing something?


Every time the Lakers win or the 9th seed (Hornets) loses the number goes down a point. When the number is 0 it means the Lakers have made the post season.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> Every time the Lakers win or the 9th seed (Hornets) loses the number goes down a point. When the number is 0 it means the Lakers have made the post season.



LOL, I know what a "magic #" is, just didn't see why it was 14, didn't realize we had played 5 more games than the Hornets, that's all. Seemed weird that our magic number was 14 and we only have 12 games left in the season.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

kwame showed us why he was a # 1 pick. All it is with Kwame is having the mind frame to finish hard and he knew it was a big game they needed him. He has the skill and the body we just need to get him to think more like a dominate player( too bad MJ broke the poor kid down..)


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Good game. Kwame did one hell of a job stepping up.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This was weird game to comment on since I am making this post without watching this game. Kings shot better from 3-point arc, were better from charity line, had more boards, had more points off the bench and shot a lil better pct. overall but still lost.

:krazy:


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah congratulation to Lakers and all Lakers fans.......we beat Kings. Seriously, I am afraid of this 7th seat.....the top three wouldn't change, it will be San Antonio or Dallas, then Phoenix, and then Denver, that means if Lakers maintain to be number seven, they would face number two Phoenix?????? Man I think Lakers could beat any team but Phoenix......They should lose some games intenionally by the last two or three games of the regular season if they are still sitting on number seven by then, either go up to number six or drop back down to number eight please. Let other team to deal with Nash and Marion.....But still I am so so happy. However, first is we need to secure the playoff ticket. Next target -> Milwaukee Bucks.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Ahh Kwame, 10 and 10, thats all we need, thats all we ask

Two things i noticed:

2 times in the game where the lakers had the last shot in the qtr, Lamar handled the ball instead of kobe, and both time, the lakers scored

I also dont like the fact that at the end of games the offense totally stops and everything is Kobe on the perimeter, i wish they would just run the offense, thats both Kobe and his teamates fault.

BUT they won, and thats all that matters

Gotta love Sasha pissing off Bibby

GO LAKESHOW!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

beat the hornets and we're in the playoffs BABY whoo hoooo ... maybe not


----------

